# 1 of my best



## wooky64

Proportionate to a 6' man. I'll get some finished pictures.View attachment 45801
. This sculpture is on display at Arborist Images in Burlington, WI. It can be viewed at www.arborimagesinc.com


----------



## grabroot&growl

*Wow*

That is great - i am jealous of the artists on this site. O have seen some other pics as well.

This great to live vicariously through you guys.


----------



## Just Mow

wooky64 said:


> Proportionate to a 6' man. I'll get some finished pictures.View attachment 45801
> . This sculpture is on display at Arborist Images in Burlington, WI. It can be viewed at www.arborimagesinc.com



You are very good. Keep it up.


----------



## carvinmark

Very nice!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dustytools

wooky64 said:


> Proportionate to a 6' man. I'll get some finished pictures.View attachment 45801
> . This sculpture is on display at Arborist Images in Burlington, WI. It can be viewed at www.arborimagesinc.com



WOW!!! One of the best carvings that Ive seen so far. You are truly gifted.


----------



## troutfisher

wooky64 said:


> Proportionate to a 6' man. I'll get some finished pictures.View attachment 45801
> . This sculpture is on display at Arborist Images in Burlington, WI. It can be viewed at www.arborimagesinc.com



That is very impressive. The human form is very difficult to sculpt, especially to achieve that kind of realism. wow.


----------



## RIX

Amazing. Beautiful work.


----------



## BlueRidgeMark

THAT is some real art! Most woodcarvers I've seen really aren't very good. Seems like anybody with a chainsaw thinks he's an artist.


You _ARE_!


----------



## wooky64

*Thank you!*

I appreciate your comments. And will post more carvings as soon as I complete another one that I think you will like.


----------



## TreeTarget

Very nice work...would love to see pics from different angles...but saw enough to say...WOW!


----------



## NEP

Very good. Looking forward to seeing more pictures.


----------



## wooky64

*More pictures of the crusifix*

Here are some pictures of the completed sculpture. The log is the Jesus before beginning, he is all one piece.


----------



## TreeTarget

Thank you...excellent work.


----------



## poorboypaul

You've got a gift. Nice work! keep us posted with more of your work.


----------



## ctrees4$

WOW!!!!!! rep 4 u


----------



## Horse

*Blessed*

*Yes Sir,

I am convinced that you are truly blessed my brother.
Beautifully done, simply amazing! *


----------



## Mark Janet

*RE :1 of my best*

Its all about you. Here is find one of the best picture and really its decent look.
Keep it up.

Thanks,
MarkJanet


----------



## wooky64

*Thanks Mary and Mark*

I think?


----------



## wooky64

*A couple pieces that are in the head.*

Should be posting some new sculptures soon. A friend and mentor Bob Younger and I have an idea for a piece that we may be sharing with you all for an idea, if it turns out. I will keep you informed of our progress.


----------



## Horse

*Suspenseful*



wooky64 said:


> Should be posting some new sculptures soon. A friend and mentor Bob Younger and I have an idea for a piece that we may be sharing with you all for an idea, if it turns out. I will keep you informed of our progress.


I can't hardly wait to see this one, Bob is a talented guy as well.


----------



## ray benson

Very impressive carving. Looking forward to more pics.


----------

